# iPhone 4 FIRE Issue - LEGIT (not an editorial)



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

iPhone 4 Warning.

My daughter has one of these, so I already gave her a heads up....

http://www.zdnet.com/news/iphone-4-burns-in-flight/6330692


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

An early holiday gift for Apple haters everywhere. :up:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I think if you put 10s of millions of anything out there, there will be several with problems.

On a more serious note, how soon will TSA start checking cellphones more tightly?


----------



## Tony Chick (Aug 24, 2006)

There are 100 Million iPhones out there that did not catch fire. I think the odds are on our side!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tony Chick said:


> There are 100 Million iPhones out there that did not catch fire. I think the odds are on our side!


There has to be a first one for everything...we may just not know about widespread the issue could be. I suspect that Apple is all over this already, as they do take pride in corrections to these kinds of things.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh crap I just threw my iPhone out the window. Thank you for the warning. 

Close call. Phew.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Tony Chick said:


> There are 100 Million iPhones out there that did not catch fire. I think the odds are on our side!


It's not millions of devices, but modes of charging/discharging the Li-Ion batteries there. 
Different number of cycles, different charge/discharge profiles ... 
It is a nightmare for Sustain group/Dept who does the investigation.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Well...my daughter actually alerted me to the story - SHE's the one who has an iPhone 4...and she was concerned. 

Despite a news story about it...perhaps others are not.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> Well...my daughter actually alerted me to the story - SHE's the one who has an iPhone 4...and she was concerned.
> 
> Despite a news story about it...perhaps others are not.


You have a better statistical chance of getting some from Angelina Jolie than your phone heating up to over 120 degrees. But hey, spin it all you want.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> You have a better statistical chance of getting some from Angelina Jolie than your phone heating up to over 120 degrees. But hey, spin it all you want.


Read post #1 again. It's not spin...its a news story. Good grief. :nono:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> Read post #1 again. It's not spin...its a news story. Good grief. :nono:


Yep. And googling top new stories from the same website gave me this as a top five result:

http://m.zdnet.com/blog/health/the-pox-party-pops-over-the-top-on-facebook/402

We done?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> iPhone 4 Warning.
> 
> My daughter has one of these, so I already gave her a heads up....
> 
> http://www.zdnet.com/news/iphone-4-burns-in-flight/6330692





"hdtvfan0001" said:


> Well...my daughter actually alerted me to the story - SHE's the one who has an iPhone 4...and she was concerned.
> 
> Despite a news story about it...perhaps others are not.


Get your story straight before you spread FUD on the Internet, huh? Did you tell your daughter or did your daughter tell you? 

Lie detector just went off the charts. Gotta love anonymity online, huh? :nono:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> Get your story straight before you spread FUD on the Internet, huh? Did you tell your daughter or did your daughter tell you?
> 
> Lie detector just went off the charts. Gotta love anonymity online, huh? :nono:


WOW....just WOW.

You might want to read this ABC News Blog...there are plenty of folks who are concerned. In fact, that blog emulates the threads here in many ways.

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/technology/2011/11/iphone-4-explodes-midflight-on-australian-airline/

Please keep your personal insults to yourself.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> WOW....just WOW.
> 
> You might want to read this ABC News Blog...there are plenty of folks who are concerned. In fact, that blog emulates the threads here in many ways.
> 
> ...


I wasn't disputing the incident. I know it happened. To one phone. Out of tens (hundreds?) of millions. No big thing. And you apparently agreed with that in the other thread here!



hdtvfan0001 said:


> It is overhyped...read all the other posts yesterday concurring that it is, especially in the context that unlike the OP and headline...it is likely a limited issue with Sprint + RIM devices, and then not even ALL of theirs.
> 
> It's a wrong thing for any carrier to do. Period.
> 
> ...


So is it a big deal or is it sensationalistic and overplayed? Make up your mind. :nono:

My comment about your first and subsequent posts in this thread about you and your daughter was not a personal insult at all; just pointing out inconsistencies in some more posts. Get your story straight. Otherwise it's trolling.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

It always amazes me the venom in which people will attack or defend a phone. I bet a religion thread wouldn't get so out of hand this fast. :nono:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Personal comments belong in PM. Discuss the topic and leave out any and all personal comments.

Mike


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

"Mike Bertelson" said:


> Personal comments belong in PM. Discuss the topic and leave out any and all personal comments.
> 
> Mike


Don't see any personal comments.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Samsung Skyrocket catches fire in man's pocket:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1370784

There are so many bad jokes I could make about this....but I am glad he wasn't injured.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

"Pocket rocket catches fire." heh-heh


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

It would be interesting to know if it was the original battery or did someone replace it with something purchased on the internet. It's easy enough to open them up and the Iphone 4 battery is directly behind the back cover unlike some of the early ones that required a disembowel to replace.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

CopyCat said:


> It would be interesting to know if it was the original battery or did someone replace it with something purchased on the internet. It's easy enough to open them up and the Iphone 4 battery is directly behind the back cover unlike some of the early ones that required a disembowel to replace.


As I'm aware you can't replace it to non-genuine battery, perhaps the power management chip [TI ?] does employ SHA-1 handshake with a phones' SW.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

#2 reported...

http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/mobiles/a-second-iphone-4-catches-fire-this-time-in-brazil-20111201-1o7s7.html


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> #2 reported...
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/mobiles/a-second-iphone-4-catches-fire-this-time-in-brazil-20111201-1o7s7.html


That one was plugged in and that always make me question what type of charger they were using.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> That one was plugged in and that always make me question what type of charger they were using.


Yep, Li batteries are very picky. It was probably plugged in to one of those 99 cent ebay chargers.

I saw a Ridgid Li drill battery start smoking after it was put in a NiCad charger on accident.


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

P Smith said:


> As I'm aware you can't replace it to non-genuine battery, perhaps the power management chip [TI ?] does employ SHA-1 handshake with a phones' SW.


The Iphone 4 is an easy one to replace the battery, check out this site for instructions, tools and parts >>

http://www.ifixit.com/iPhone-Parts/iPhone-4


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> It always amazes me the venom in which people will attack or defend a phone. I bet a religion thread wouldn't get so out of hand this fast. :nono:


I solved that problem, No Cell Phone at all.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

TBoneit said:


> I solved that problem, No Cell Phone at all.


:eek2:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

You know, apparently we need not worry too much about this - at least we haven't been - or, well, I haven't been until now.

From an August 2006 article:


> Thursday, it was Apple's turn in the doghouse. The company announced it was recalling nearly 2 million laptop computer batteries out of concern that they may overheat and catch fire. Last week, you'll recall, Dell recalled 4.1 million laptop batteries....
> 
> ...The same battery technology used in Dell and Apple laptops is used in nearly all our high-tech gadgets today. And almost all of them are just as likely, under certain circumstances, to catch fire. Even before this rather prominent round of laptop recalls began last week, the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission had presided over 23 battery-related recalls in the past three years alone.
> 
> ...


In October 2010 there was this article:


> Federal regulators on Friday urged airlines to take additional care handling the burgeoning airborne shipments of lithium batteries in the wake of a fire that downed a UPS jet last month in the United Arab Emirates.
> 
> Lithium, the metal used to make the batteries of choice for electronic devices, can trigger furious fires and explosions and does not respond to traditional fire extinguishers, the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) said its latest tests show.
> 
> The FAA confirmed publicly for the first time that a UPS 747-400 that crashed Sept. 3 while attempting to make an emergency landing in Dubai after a fire broke out in the cargo hold "did contain large quantities of lithium batteries."


And then from today:


> General Motors Co. (GM) hasn't ruled out making changes to the Chevrolet Volt plug-in hybrid's lithium-ion battery, Mary Barra, senior vice president of global product development, told reporters in Detroit.
> 
> The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration has been investigating the Volt to find the cause of three fires that occurred in the car's battery pack in the weeks following separate collision tests. GM is working with NHTSA to find the cause and determine if a fix is needed.
> 
> "If we learn from this process and have to make changes in the field, we will," Barra said. "If it's something that we feel is important to the safety of the vehicle, we'll find a way to do it."


So there is some fire and explosion danger with Lithium-ion batteries in laptops, phones, cell phones, flashlights, portable DVD players, GPS gadgets, and even cordless drills. I only have a couple of dozen of these things laying around....:eek2:

But I don't have a car powered by these things, yet. Of course, there was a time everyone thought the internal combustion engine was just the greatest thing.:grin:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have 24 KWHr of Lithium-ion batteries in our garage in our new LEAF. It charges from a 240 volt circuit (think electric dryer) and I'm not worried a bit.

You may have seen a recent news item from our area of a house fire in a McMansion initially reported to be caused from charging a Chevy Volt. Further investigation cleared both the charger and the Chevy Volt.

If the Internal Combustion Engine were being introduced to the market today, it'd never make it!

And lint in dryer vents cause a few house fires every year.


----------

